# Unloved



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I was in part of the old commercial area this morning and discovered this unloved building - It is falling down and is truly unloved except by the pigeons and the folk who sleep rough.

All taken with my phone camera.





























Someone's bedroom with a view...










Seeing this filled me with sadness and a feeling of intrusion...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! They're superb quality for a phone-camera. I agree about the old buildings being demolished, usually to be replaced by some aluminium, glass and plastic construction. They're another part of our history that's slowly being replaced with 'modern' eyesores :sigh:

That last pic is very poignant re: homelessness too, although I'd have my doubts whether that's the case, seeing the what appears to be blood-stains on the duvet


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I seem to remember a thread opened by Donald where we could upload photo's of seemingly unloved items ... hope this is the one 

This is Villa Drakopoulou in Ano Patissia, Athens which caught fire (inexplicably ??) back in November 2007. I found a couple of videos on youtube showing the fire being extinguished and the immediate adjacent area being bulldozed a couple of years later. The bulldozed area is now a kiddies playground of sorts.

These photo's were taken 8/4/2012.
It is situated in what seems to be a small park and such a shame that it should have been left to rot before the fire & the fire-brigade wreaked havoc on the remainder


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I bet it was a beautiful looking house when in use, such a shame it's been left to rot away beyond renovation :sigh:

Excellent photos DF, you've captured the lost beauty of the place, I find #4 particularly poignant and wonderfully composed. #2 has caught the beauty of it's decoration perfectly


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I had passed by this place many many times when we went out cycling .. both night and day .. I had so wanted to pass by at some point and take photo's .. I had one chance a few days earlier when we passed by at night when I managed to take this shot, a one off that triggered questions from another amateur photographer on the ride as to where it was, why he hadn't seen it, and it also triggered my curiosity .. it looks like it was such a nice property in its heyday, ideal in fact to be used in this park as a coffee shop or meeting point .. the most I managed (so far) to find out about it is the name and a few amateur videos on youtube of the fire & demolition of part of the property .. must have been a beautiful place when it was in use and cared for .. 










I would like to go back again when it's dark and take a few more night shots .. possibly with tripod this time .. but I am somewhat apprehensive since it's an old "poor" area of Athens and I would not be surprised to find that the night would attract another breed of visitor to the area due to it's location and isolation ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I must admit, it looks an ideal setting for a spooky-movie, with the green tinge from the street-light










:laugh:


----------

